# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Exportadores de páprika descontentos con el MEF

## Bruno Cillóniz

Seguirán pagando el IGV.  _Según ADEX, la posición del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas alienta la informalidad dentro de este rubro._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 27 jul (Agraria.pe).-* Los exportadores continuarán pagando el IGV de la páprika seca. Continúa así una demanda que hace años exponen los productores de cápsicum peruanos y que según la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX), fomenta la informalidad de ese importante rubro empresarial. 
ADEX criticó duramente la posición del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) que no dio luz verde a la exoneración del impuesto para la páprika, pese a tener una opinión favorable del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG). 
Según informó el presidente del Comité de Productores y Exportadores de Páprika del gremio exportador, Jorge Chepote, una comisión de ADEX sustentó la propuesta de incluir la páprika seca en el Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV con varios representantes del MEF, entre los que se hallaban Marco Camacho, Asesor del Despacho Ministerial; Liliana Chipoco Saldías, Directora General de la Dirección General de Política de Ingresos Públicos y Gabriel Amaro Alzamora, Jefe de Gabinete de Asesores del MEF. 
La actitud de los representantes del MEF nos sorprende pues no valoraron el impacto positivo que esa medida tendría en nuestro sector, les detallamos cómo contribuiría a luchar contra la informalidad en la que se encuentran también los agricultores paprikeros, pero la rechazaron. Demostraron que nos les interesa formalizar el agro, enfatizó Chepote.  *Malas prácticas* 
Esta ha sido otra de las críticas constantes entre los productores de páprika, alegando que éste es un producto cuya producción se destina 99% a la exportación. 
Chepote explicó que los intermediarios compran la páprika seca a medianos y pequeños productores sin factura y luego de acopiar mayores cantidades, lo revenden a las empresas exportadoras, a las que sí le cobran el 19% de IGV; sin embargo no lo depositan a la SUNAT, lo que genera un problema porque los exportadores no pueden recuperar con facilidad ese impuesto.  
Según la máxima autoridad de presidente del Comité de Productores y Exportadores de Páprika del ADEX, el MEF origina un problema de competitividad a los exportadores de páprika que de por si ya están atravesando varias dificultades. 
Desde julio último se redujo el Draw Back de 8% a 6.5%, enfrentamos la crisis EEUU, tenemos la amenaza de otra crisis en la Unión Europea y adicionalmente sufrimos la caída del dólar. Nuestra situación se está agravando, comentó.  
Asimismo, recordó que España es uno de sus principales mercados y que adicionalmente la UE no sólo redujo su demanda, sino que incrementó los límites de seguridad para el ingreso de la páprika a su territorio.  
Es decir, se configura una situación sumamente difícil para nosotros y lejos de tener al MEF de aliado, lo tenemos en contra, lamentó.  *Mayor extensión* 
Los productores y exportadores de páprika incrementarán las hectáreas sembradas, al pasar de 7 mil Has a 10 mil Has, consiguiendo un crecimiento de la frontera agrícola y la generación de 2,5 millones de empleos (en toda la cadena), además de la producción de 280 mil TM adicionales. 
Chepote pidió al MEF reconsiderar esa decisión y lo instó a seguir los pasos del Ministerio de Agricultura y del Ministerio de Comercio Exterior que sí están contribuyendo a promover las exportaciones.  
La ministra Mercedes Aráoz fue Ministra de Comercio Exterior, conoce nuestro sector, no entendemos esa decisión, remató.    *DATOS:*  
-La campaña actual del ají pimiento arrojará una producción de 43,5 mil TM aproximadamente.  
-Los destinos principales son EEUU, España y México.  
-En enero y febrero del presente año, Perú exportó 1,6 mil TM de páprika pulverizada o triturada, valorizada en US$ 2,8 millones.Temas similares: Vendo aji paprika Precio Paprika Artículo: Exportadores de páprika piden exoneración del IGV Paprika Aji paprika; maquila

----------


## agroalimentos

Es más que claro que el tiempo electoral que ya se comienza a sentir hace que temas técnicos que son evidentes para los que saben de este tema (y me incluyo como productor) se estén mezclando con cálculos políticos desde la mismísima cabeza del MEF, es lamentable, pero para nadie es un secreto que la ministra de economía está desde hace ya un buen tiempo con fuertes aires políticos así como que no es un secreto para nadie que la páprika peruana ya en un gran volumen se está comercializando informalmente, sino que lo diga la misma SUNAT que en todas sus auditorias no hace más que repetir esto a los ya torturados exportadores presionados por ambos lados (SUNAT e informales), y claro el negocio de los informales lo hacen en base a estafar al mismo fisco o sea a la SUNAT (y quien los sigue protegiendo? Rpta. El MEF, y por que?...) y es a la SUNAT (lease MEF) al que estos informales nunca le pagan el IGV que si les cobran a los exportadores formales que si pagan con IGV, en conclución dado el tiempo tomado por el MEF mientras los argumentos se caen por su propio peso es evidente que la cabeza del ministerio de economía está ganando votos de sus informales (y son sus informales por que son creados y mantenidos por ellos pese a los argumentos ya sabidos por todos) y es en base al dinero de todos los peruanos que si pagamos los impuestos, o sea de los torturados formales y de gente como Ud. que paga sus impuestos cuando consume cualquier producto, gasolina, etc., es pues una pena que el sector corra así un gravísimo riesgo de involucionar rápidamente peor aún con el endurecimiento de las normas sanitarias en la Unión Europea donde lo razonable hubiera sido tener una respuesta contundente y común desde todos los entes involucrados con el propósito de lograr que nuestra páprika tenga cada vez más mejores estándares de calidad y sanitarios y así pueda ingresar sin problemas al mercado Europeo ó a cualquier otro mercado, sin embargo los informales han roto la antigua relación directa de los exportadores con sus productores pues hacen que los productores incumplan normas y procesos sanitarios mínimos que los exportadores si les exigen para garantizar que el producto salga libre de pesticidadas no permitidos o del uso en cantidades groseras de los que son elementos permitidos pero con límites y ni que decir de que se pueda lograr que en este escenario los agricultores tengan buenas prácticas agrícolas mínimas que eviten problemas con toxinas, etc. esto es así pues el informal se mete en el medio y no le importa un bledo nada de calidad ni sanidad pues su negocio es robar el IGV dandose el lujo de pagar más a los agricultores con parte del mismo dinero del IGV que roba al estado, claro con la complicidad de la misma cabeza del MEF, lamentablemente es con el dinero de todos nosotros que se financian estos nuevos aires políticos. En mi opinión el MEF al no incluir la páprika seca o deshidratada en el apéndice 1 lo que está haciendo es claramente dar la espalda al mismo esfuerzo que en un momento también lideró la ahora encargada del MEF y que ahora cosecha votos, es evidente y una pena por el Perú, que pena por que así se repíten viejos errores del pasado que todavía no logramos desterrar y por los mismos que quizá no podremos despegar como si deseamos o queremos los que día a día sí trabajamos con nuestro propio capital ó dinero y que no jugamos con el todos los peruanos.

----------

